# Grindripper set £50 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The problem with portable coffee makers is that you need ground coffee. This means you either grind your coffee beans yourself with a separate grinder or you buy pre-ground coffee with a very short shelf life, less than a week instead of 3 to 4 weeks for freshly roasted whole coffee beans.

Grindripper's point of difference is the all-in-one practical solution. Grindripper integrates a conical ceramic burr grinder with a dripper and packages it in a quality travel pouch.

- Conical ceramic burr grinder with detachable handle for easy storage

- Tritan dripper that fits on top of a wide range of cups

- Pack of 50 unbleached Grindripper filters

- Small bean cellar

- Black velveteen travel pouch.

Yours for £50 DELIVERED!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks interesting, have you tried one Andy, whats the grinder like?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Haven't tried one myself yet, but I am told the grinder is almost identical internally to a Porlex


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Great review of it here http://espressounplugged.com/blog/the-grindripper-analyzed


----------



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Great review of it here http://espressounplugged.com/blog/the-grindripper-analyzed


I've owned this set up for about two years now and I can safely say it is a great bit of kit. The grinder is sturdy and smooth and it is easy to hold. The only negative I have with it is that when you grind directly into the pour over you cant pre wet the filter, but in the long run it's not that big of a deal.


----------

